# Sausage for fatties



## knifebld (May 7, 2014)

Will be taking on my first fatties over the weekend, I have read through many threads (which are very informative), however I am a little stuck on where I find the sausage for the roll? Do I simply go to the grocery store, buys some sausages, remove them from their casings and flatten them out?


----------



## dandl93 (May 7, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Will be taking on my first fatties over the weekend, I have read through many threads (which are very informative), however I am a little stuck on where I find the sausage for the roll? Do I simply go to the grocery store, buys some sausages, remove them from their casings and flatten them out?


Wouldnt bulk ground sausage be better or buy  a chub of sausage like Jimmy Dean or a brand in that style ?

Just thinking

Dan


----------



## knifebld (May 7, 2014)

OK will look for that, just have not seen it in grocery stores around here. Thx


----------



## dandl93 (May 7, 2014)

knifebld said:


> OK will look for that, just have not seen it in grocery stores around here. Thx


You could always go to the meat market have them grind you some pork same grind as hamburger if you do not have a grinder.There are some good spice recipes on here for sausage.Mix your spices with the ground pork. Just a idea because this is what I am going to have to do here I cant buy ground sausage.

Dan


----------



## dools103 (May 7, 2014)

That's what I do, this way you can mix some mild and hot sausage together if you care to!


----------



## buck1949 (May 7, 2014)

knifebld said:


> OK will look for that, just have not seen it in grocery stores around here. Thx


Not sure if you have one near you...but CostCo (the big warehouse store) in the states has big chubs of Jimmy Dean Sausage.  May be worth a look there if you have one near you.


----------



## dward51 (May 7, 2014)

Sam's Club also carries the big chubs of Jimmy Dean "regular" sausage.  If you like it hotter, just add some pepper flakes and a little cayenne pepper and mix it up before rolling flat.

I usually go with chubs for the convenience, but have also ground it fresh.

My local Kroger store brand is a little leaner than the Jimmy Dean and when they run it on sale for $1.50 a pound in the chubs, I stock up.  Those chubs freeze just fine. I think the final flavor is better, especially after I doctor it up with pepper flakes to tweak the heat.


----------



## knifebld (May 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, no Sam's club around but I will check Costco.

Cheers


----------

